# Warcraft-Film: Neuer Teaser-Trailer aufgetaucht - hier anschauen!



## MarcHatke (31. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Neuer Teaser-Trailer aufgetaucht - hier anschauen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Neuer Teaser-Trailer aufgetaucht - hier anschauen!


----------



## stevem (31. August 2015)

boar sieht der film geil aus, das könnte mein neuer lieblings film werden ;D


----------

